# Can't find dbset and dbget



## randap (Jan 21, 2003)

Can anyone post a working link to download dbset and dbget, or even better, post the files into this thread? I want to change some menu text using the instructions from this thread. Ta.


----------



## Fozzie (Sep 3, 2001)

Here you go.


----------



## randap (Jan 21, 2003)

Thanks!!!


----------

